# Costco Gas - good enough?



## AV550i (May 3, 2009)

Given the price of gas, costco membership certainly makes sense. Was curious if anyone had any thoughts on the relative quality of the Costco 91 octane quality versus others?


----------



## markinva (Jan 8, 2009)

I think costco gas is of fine quality. Most things at costco are. One thing's for sure, Costco's customer service and corporate support would be a heck of a lot more responsive to say, a HPFP fail due to too much ethanol claim than my local gas station would be.


----------



## AV550i (May 3, 2009)

Good point. One thing is for sure - you can't argue with almost $0.30 lower price / gallon!


----------



## mikracer (Jul 14, 2009)

Most Costco gas stations sell a lot of gas so you're more likely to get "fresh" gas, and not stuff thats been sitting in the tank for a while.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

I use Costco virtually exclusively (1xE46, 1xE83).


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Places like Costco and Safeway re-sell name brand fuels like Chevron and Shell under their own names. I use both these stores and no problems whatsoever.


----------



## AV550i (May 3, 2009)

What is this I'm hearing about California mandating the addition of something to gas during the summertime that reduces mileage but is safer on the environment? ...just moved here from NY, so much of this is new to me.


----------



## xcore (Apr 1, 2009)

they are ok~i have put costco 91 in mine once~they are fine


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

AV550i said:


> What is this I'm hearing about California mandating the addition of something to gas during the summertime that reduces mileage but is safer on the environment? ...just moved here from NY, so much of this is new to me.


never heard of this...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

AV550i said:


> What is this I'm hearing about California mandating the addition of something to gas during the summertime that reduces mileage but is safer on the environment? ...just moved here from NY, so much of this is new to me.


Ethanol was mandated, but that was on the federal level, no just CA. That's most likely what people are talking about. Definitely reduces the mileage, and its allegedly better on the environment that older octane boosters such as lead, or more recently, MTBE.


----------



## carve (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmmm...my local dealer recommends against Sams & Costco gas. I know most things at Costco are high quality, but I think they treat gas like a commodity....cheapest vendor.


----------



## TCR (Jul 10, 2009)

hmm i don't know. as for what sells inside the store branded kirkland (costco's signature brand), I can definitely vouch. As far as I know, Costco typically just re-brands high quality products with their own name. Their premium kirkland wines and spirits are very good. Buy kirkland bordeaux or champagne and you are getting premier and grand cru grapes & winemaking techniques from their appropriate regions. Kirkland vodka tastes like Grey Goose. Kirkland laundry detergent cleans like Tide. Other stuff is co-branded like Kirkland/Starbucks, Kirkland/Martha Stewart, &c. I don't see any reason why their gas wouldn't be held to the same standard. Far from a well researched or qualitative answer, but my $0.02 anyways.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

AV550i said:


> Given the price of gas, costco membership certainly makes sense. Was curious if anyone had any thoughts on the relative quality of the Costco 91 octane quality versus others?


All the same. Top tier is marketing BS.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Unless you are going to something like a Mobil station, you are probably getting the same gas as any other station. I've been buying my gas from my grocery store's discount gas station for years with no problems. The next cheapest station in town is a Pride station, which just buys the cheapest gas they can too, and never heard of problems either. And both places are super busy, and I've seen some top-end cars filling up at both.


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

OBS3SSION said:


> Unless you are going to something like a Mobil station, you are probably getting the same gas as any other station. I've been buying my gas from my grocery store's discount gas station for years with no problems. The next cheapest station in town is a Pride station, which just buys the cheapest gas they can too, and never heard of problems either. And both places are super busy, and I've seen some top-end cars filling up at both.


+1 Consumer reports did a study with the major gas providers and in the end they find no clear cut winner. They are were quite similar.

The companies that are not in the "top tier" group simply don't want to pay outrageous fees to be members and pass the savings on to the consumer. It is all marketing using the same product as everybody else.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

I have been using Costco gas on and off for several years and really notice no difference than Shell or Mobil et al.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

About time someone listens. :rofl: I use the cheapest premium in my 911.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

carve said:


> Hmmm...my local dealer recommends against Sams & Costco gas. I know most things at Costco are high quality, but I think they treat gas like a commodity....cheapest vendor.


Why am I not surprised to hear a dealer say something like that:rofl:

Costco gas is fine. I've been using it for years and unlike when I exclusively used Mobil gas, my fuel filter didn't smell like Diesel when I took it off this time.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Coconutpete said:


> Why am I not surprised to hear a dealer say something like that:rofl:
> 
> Costco gas is fine. I've been using it for years and unlike when I exclusively used Mobil gas, my fuel filter didn't smell like Diesel when I took it off this time.


and they want to balance my tires at $40 a shot.


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

carve said:


> Hmmm...my local dealer recommends against Sams & Costco gas. I know most things at Costco are high quality, but I think they treat gas like a commodity....cheapest vendor.


Funny, I am a member of both Sam's and COSTCO. I have been using 87 octane on both my 04 BMW 325i and my 07 Lexus GS350 from both of those warehouse stores and I have yet to have any reason for any complaints. Their fuel is just as good as any other...


----------

